# Pragnet molly



## Tagar89 (Jun 4, 2009)

how long are they pragnet for before they pop?

Thomas


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

four weeks i do believe


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I have seen a number of reports by people that mollies are like most other Poecilia at 4 weeks but when I isolated my breeder female and kept good records, she dropped at 6 weeks on the dot from the previous drop.


----------

